# How can I start X in 8-bit mode?



## ayleid96 (Dec 17, 2014)

I want to play original DOOM from ports games/doom, but this version requires X server to run in 8-bit mode, how can I achieve this? *I already play chocolate-doom, but if running X in 8-bit mode is possible, then I would like to check original version of DOOM. *


----------



## dscrdia (Jan 10, 2015)

You can add the DefaultDepth line in the screen section of your xorg.conf. Below is an example from one of my laptops that runs a 16 bit screen depth:

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 16
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        #SubSection "Display"
        #       Viewport   0 0
        #       Depth     24
        #EndSubSection
EndSection
```
Changing the DefaultDepth to 8 should work. I'm not certain if this method will work so well with the new KMS drivers, though. Hopefully this is at least some help.


----------



## tingo (Jan 12, 2015)

Also check out the startx(1) man page, if you are starting Xorg manually.


----------

